
Where Amazon's next headquarters should go - projectant
https://www.economy.com/dismal/analysis/commentary/298321/Where-Amazons-Next-Headquarters-Should-Go/
======
eyer2016
Just bought house in Portland. Come here and help skyrocket real estate prices
;)

------
bradknowles
Austin is full. Go away.

;)

